
Price Discrimination is All Around You - ntoshev
http://33bits.org/2011/06/02/price-discrimination-is-all-around-you/
======
monkeypizza
Really good article. Bargaining / making deals is all about information.

The US still has laws requiring businesses to put price tags on products to
prevent price discrimination.

